# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Я учусь делать видеомонтаж)))

## АЯ

Этот видеоролик мы показывали на выпускном. Монтаж мой. Видеосъёмка и сами идеи по съёмке моего мужа и напарника Буйко Сергея.  Чуть позже загружу ролики, которые делала раньше.....

----------

Елена Мамаджанова (01.03.2016)

----------


## АЯ

http://video.mail.ru/mail/angela-123...yvideo/28.html

http://video.mail.ru/mail/angela-12377a/_myvideo/2.html

----------


## АЯ



----------


## K.len

При  помощи  какой  программы  вы  это  всё  делаете?

----------


## irinavalalis

> Этот видеоролик мы показывали на выпускном.


 Здорово получилось, и я стараюсь делать видео из своих фото и видеосюжетов, а Вы какой программой пользуетесь?

----------


## overload

*АЯ*, 
молодечик.

----------


## irinavalalis

А это один из моих первых клипов

----------


## overload

*irinavalalis*, 
Иринчик, не перебарщивайте с переходами. Слишком их много, мешают. А так - очень даже.... молодец. Музыка точно влезла, не дурит где не надо.

----------


## MariGri

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста. какой програмкой пользуетесь?

----------


## overload

Мари, я пользуюсь Адоб Премьером, это довольно серьёзный вася, но становится быстро понятен тому, кто с ним на "ты" хочет стать)))
Не бойся такими сложными программами пользоваться, мы поможем, если что.

----------

Александринка (26.03.2018)

----------


## kok1867

А я  монтаж делаю в Pinnacle

----------


## MarinaPotkina

какая хорошая тема! я немного балуюсь...вот наш ролик со студентами!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjxMd2HnvcI

----------


## TEMPO

Есть очень хорошая и удобная программа 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pArfBTY-HMI

----------


## dro_in

*MarinaPotkina*, очень даже! Тем более, всегда есть куда расти!

----------


## АЯ

Ну, вот я и вернулась))) Не могу без любимого форума никак...


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...45119622883569

Видеоролик был создан для показа на Выпускном вечере -2014.  Смотреть HD

Песню написал наш 11-классник - Вадим Снетько. 

Видесъёмку и видеомонтаж осваиваю самостоятельно. 

Не судите строго и приятного просмотра)))

The video was created to show on Prom night-2014. The song was written our 11-klassniki - Vadim Snitko.
Vitashenka and video editing master yourself.
Do not judge strictly and pleasant viewing)))

----------


## Lenotta

ЗдОрово.. только можно больше статичных кадров. а тто у Вас все плывет-плывет..

----------


## svetalutik

> *irinavalalis*, 
> Иринчик, не перебарщивайте с переходами. Слишком их много, мешают. А так - очень даже.... молодец. Музыка точно влезла, не дурит где не надо.


Здравствуйте overload.Я хотела бы сделать видео фильм с моего дня рождения,но совсем в этом ничего не понимаю подскажите пожалуйста самую простую программку для ну совсем не профессионалов? И еще вопрос может вы сможете мне помочь как записать аудиофайл мой голос и музыку.У меня программка Adobe 3.0 но только английская версия.Спасибо заранее!

----------


## ivanyy1988

Неплохо получается, продолжайте радовать нас новыми видео )
___________________
на сайте

----------


## АЯ

А я продолжаю учится видеосъёмке и видеомонтажу. Данный ролик был снят в очень сжатые сроки  и смонтирован так же. Но я старалась))))

----------


## волгалана

Очень прикольно! А в какой программе Вы монтировали?

----------


## АЯ

в разных программах))) Я теперь в одной уже не работаю...

----------

LINSLI (01.12.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

*АЯ*, мне понравилось) а какой камерой снимали в этом ролике?

----------


## АЯ

Мы перешли на фотоаппараты - Canon 600D Canon 70 D

----------

LINSLI (01.12.2016)

----------


## Ирина Валериевна

АЯ, интересный ролик. Очень приятно смотреть, нескучно и ничего лишнего. Интересная постановка. Единственное не так замечание, как отметочка зрителя, учителя, я так поняла, промелькнули очень быстро и маленькие фотографии. Мальчик-ведущий  -  умничка.

----------


## АЯ

Ирина, спасибо, за добрые слова. Дело в том, что учителя пробежали быстро и маленькими фотографиями намеренно))) Вообще, когда попросили сделать ролик, то в кадре только пару человек должно было быть, я начала делать, мне не понравилось и тогда стала переделывать. Снимала только 2 дня, а потом 2 ночи делала... Сроки поджимали)))

----------


## Esenin

Лучше всего использовать для монтажа программу Adobe Premiere pro, ну и если вам надо добавить сложные эффекты, то так же использовать After Effects. Небольшой вводный урок по монтажу в Премьере, чтобы понять, что где находится и как работать. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyxA88sI2jU

----------


## Лизавета89

Здравствуйте, я новичок, но обожаю делать фильмы на юбилей и мультики для детей в программе прошоу продюссер))))

----------


## Архимаг

Достаточно хорошо смонтировано.
А я пользуюст Киберлинк ПоверДиректор 11, сейчас уже 14, но он почему-то хуже, чем 11.
Он простой, интуитивно понятный и удобный. Но имеет достаточно много настроек, даже для спецэффектов.

----------


## mishel61

> Достаточно хорошо смонтировано.
> А я пользуюст Киберлинк ПоверДиректор 11,


Мне ближе Corel VideoStudio. Сейчас уже 9 версия.
Программа не для слабонервных, но и новички могут быстро  ее освоить.
"Перетащил видео на линейку, обрезал, добавил, вставил фотографии и новую музыку",- и с малыми затратами 
есть готовое видео. 
_Дерзайте._
Видео создано с помощью Corel VideoStudio:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUFeby1iQeI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf63bZO-W8g

----------

Лилия60 (16.07.2019)

----------


## Seagull

Добрый вечер. Нашла тему -но она закрыта.Помогите пожалуйста У меня не получается вырезать танец с видео. Большой размер куска. Я работала в этой программе Wondershare Video Editor.

----------


## korostin

в чем сейчас удобнее редактировать или делать монтаж видео?

----------


## Сиренко

https://vk.com/videos337690782?z=vid...l_337690782_-2  поздравление с розовой свадьбой

https://vk.com/videos337690782?z=vid...l_337690782_-2 - поздравление от девчонок на день рожденья начальника

https://vk.com/videos337690782?z=vid...l_337690782_-2 ответное слово молодоженов для родителей

https://vk.com/videos337690782?z=vid...l_337690782_-2 поздравление ко дню матери от малышей

https://vk.com/videos337690782?z=vid...l_337690782_-2 выпускникам 9 класса

----------


## Сиренко

> в чем сейчас удобнее редактировать или делать монтаж видео?


Делаю в программах Фотошоу Про и Видео монтаж

----------


## Сиренко

https://www.ok.ru/video/698882591464 ответное слово от родителей для воспитателей на выпускной

https://www.ok.ru/video/342039661288 поздравление от родителей и детей ко дню дошкольного работника

https://www.ok.ru/video/192504859368 визитка для 4 класса

https://www.ok.ru/video/89457953512 подарок сестренке на свадьбу

https://www.ok.ru/video/278926330600 день рожденья

----------


## asaf

> в чем сейчас удобнее редактировать или делать монтаж видео?


В Сони Вегас Про.Удобная и простая.Но с 11 версии -глючная...А до 11-все летает...

----------

esok10 (18.10.2018)

----------


## alisa1

https://rutube.ru/video/person/1437189/

В Nero делала всё. Пела сама.  Аранжировки тоже сама, но не касающиеся итальянских каверов - там минусовки За четыре месяца 20 видеороликов. Это еще не всё! :) Люблю хорошее кино и образный язык.

----------


## esok10

> В Сони Вегас Про.Удобная и простая.Но с 11 версии -глючная...А до 11-все летает...


Я тоже учусь монтировать видео в Вегасе. Не все получается, но многое уже могу. Пишут, что уже появилась 16 версия. Может уже и более новые. А вот теперь боюсь переходить на новые версии. У меня старенькая 9, но вроде работает стабильно.

----------


## Архимаг

Я использую киберлинк повердиректор.
Его иногда раздают даром, под новый год.
Все основные инструменты есть, даже пустить ролик задом наперед :)

----------

Я&нина (17.07.2019)

----------


## Bestija

Доброго времени суток, друзья. Помогите, пожалуйста разобраться. В какой программе можно видео вмонтировать в листающуюся книгу? Я в монтаже совсем чайник)

----------


## Марьванна

Я тоже постигаю науку создания видеороликов. Вот одна из моих работ: в поддержку спортсменов - олимпийцев  https://youtu.be/JroqPnie4EI

----------


## Марьванна

А ещё делаю небольшие фильмы про своих воспитанников: https://youtu.be/Tr96uuWOL8Q - это мой первый опыт.

----------


## LINSLI

> Доброго времени суток, друзья. Помогите, пожалуйста разобраться. В какой программе можно видео вмонтировать в листающуюся книгу? Я в монтаже совсем чайник)


Знаю что можно в After Effects, Premiere, Sony Vegas. Зависти какой результат нужен.

----------


## rakel

Класс, а я учусь делать дизайн для приложений. Очень захватывает, порой не могу оторваться от работы. Всегда любила рисовать, решила применить свое хобби для дела)

----------


## Olly13

> Доброго времени суток, друзья. Помогите, пожалуйста разобраться. В какой программе можно видео вмонтировать в листающуюся книгу? Я в монтаже совсем чайник)


Можно и прошоу продюссер, а проще возьмите готовый проект с книгой и поменяйте свои картинки, сама программа очень не простая.

----------


## айна чуйнешова

монтирую видео в мовави видео сюит, оч.нравится

----------


## Светлана Сапожникова

> монтирую видео в мовави видео сюит, оч.нравится


Я тоже в movavi)
Вот дистанционные занятия для дошкольников в нём монтировала.

С зайчиком:




С ёжиком:

----------


## Anasstta

В этом видео подробно рассказывается о том, как скачивать с youtube, для тех, кто не знает или забыл, как это делается.

----------


## Канарская

девоньки,сделала первый раз видео на Ивана Купала,спасибо за Сони Вегас про.
ловите ссылочку https://youtu.be/iu9ap1LLZAY

----------


## Петухова Ольга

Здравствуйте, я ещё новичок, но меня сильно поджимает на работе... Очень надо научиться монтировать видео, в InShot я несколько видео сделала( почему с телефона? компьютер на работе очень старый не тянет, часто виснет или не показывает видео), но вот сделать там задний фон к примеру в стиле диско так и не смогла, за кадром меняла, а в самом видео не могу... А мне очень надо делать детские видео, создавать мультяшных героев, чтобы они двигались и добавлять к видео где снимали уже меня.... Подскажите в какой программе такое возможно??? Очень нужно и очень срочно!!!

----------


## Aniva

Думаю, на выпускном ролик зашёл замечательно :Grin:

----------


## Aniva

А не подскажете, самоучке, как делать изначально правильные настройки? Чтобы не портилось качество видео, во время сохранения. Снимаю видео на фотоаппарат. Когда смотрю оригинал, вроде все чётко. Когда уже смонтировано, на выходе, получается более мутно(

----------


## Aniva

Вот почему когда был апрель, мне не попалось подобное видео. Спасибо и за замечательный монтаж и опыт. Такое видео без проблем можно включать детям дома и заниматься вместе с ними. Интересно и динамично.

----------

